# Zostavax j code?



## Pillow1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Zostavax 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What  J code if any should be used / also What codes should be used for a Medicare patient > they are providing the injectable. Do we code  90736 and 90471 or (Gcode)?

Thanks !


----------



## lfoote_25 (Sep 14, 2011)

*g code*

I to am also confused on the j codes (or can't find  info on it) but my understanding is that we use the gcode administration for medicare pts other than that....???waiting for an answer on the drug code


----------



## lfoote_25 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Brain working again*

Ok....brain dead for a minute ...thinking this is how you would code this

90736   drug
g0377   admin
for a medicare pt...right?? Im 90% sure


----------

